# Does best buy allow you to return an $800 subwoofer if you dont like it



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

I am eyeing a sub at a BB magnolia. if i spend 800 on it will they allow me to return it and get all my money back if I dont like how it sounds in my home? thank you


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

jeffmule said:


> I am eyeing a sub at a BB magnolia. if i spend 800 on it will they allow me to return it and get all my money back if I dont like how it sounds in my home? thank you


I used to work in the store prior to moving to GeekSquad so I see no reason they wouldn't. To the best of my knowledge the only things you can't return are custom made, like SI or Stewart custom cut screen. Leather Martin Logan Speaker(custom finish), ETC.... or some special order (contol4) or Best Buy for Business sku's. 
If they have it at the store you should have the option to return it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Just read the fine print and make sure they don't have a restocking fee. It can be as much as 15% of the original cost.

For the most part, I think stores limit this to TVs and large items, but make sure.


----------



## Sweetmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

jeffmule said:


> I am eyeing a sub at a BB magnolia. if i spend 800 on it will they allow me to return it and get all my money back if I dont like how it sounds in my home? thank you


Yes, you have 30 days (standard) or 45 days if you're a Silver Reward Zone member.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweetmeat said:


> Yes, you have 30 days (standard) or 45 days if you're a Silver Reward Zone member.


Indeed. Very nice aspect of being a RZ Member. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. On second thought, I am looking at the Rythmik F12. I cant seem to find out if it has its own amp built into it. I really dont want to buy a sub that requires an additional amp. Does anyone know if it has its own amp built in? TY


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jeffmule said:


> Thanks everyone. On second thought, I am looking at the Rythmik F12. I cant seem to find out if it has its own amp built into it. I really dont want to buy a sub that requires an additional amp. Does anyone know if it has its own amp built in? TY


Hello,
It is an Active Subwoofer and a very good one. The F12 has a Amplifier built in and has Servo Control. I would also check out HSU Research, SVS, and eD as well. However, the F12 is quite worthy. I would honestly pick a Subwoofer from any of those Brands that has the largest holiday discount.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It is an Active Subwoofer and a very good one. The F12 has a Amplifier built in and has Servo Control. I would also check out HSU Research, SVS, and eD as well. However, the F12 is quite worthy. I would honestly pick a Subwoofer from any of those Brands that has the largest holiday discount.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thank you! I prefer prefer sealed for music. general reviews on forums seem to indicate that the rythmik is purely for accurate music and gets quite low, which I would prefer


----------



## Sweetmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

jeffmule said:


> Thank you! I prefer prefer sealed for music. general reviews on forums seem to indicate that the rythmik is purely for accurate music and gets quite low, which I would prefer


One other thing you might want to consider is SVS's Bill of Rights. Go to their website and check them out. Pretty impressive. I just bought a PB-12 Plus from them last month. Really awesome sub.


----------

